# Clifcat Tankass?



## Zweng (Sep 7, 2008)

I just bought a clifcat tankass. It seems sick but I dont know much about it. If anyone knows anything about the year, price, weight etc. that would be good to know. Here is a picture


__
https://flic.kr/p/2827407526


----------



## bingpwr (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks friggin sweet...where/how much?


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Zweng (Sep 7, 2008)

I am not selling it but i bought it for a grand off craigslist. It was a really good deal. I think the frame is worth like 700 new, it has a cris king front hub, a freecoaster plus all the other parts so im pretty stoked


----------



## Zweng (Sep 7, 2008)

plus i just bought a pike 454 off my friend for 100 bucks to replace the manitou. The pike is in good condition too


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Looks sick... Get another smallblock 8 for the front and slap that pike on it and you are good...


----------



## Zweng (Sep 7, 2008)

yeah i was also getting a small block. I dont know why the guy had a downhill tire on there


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

you are also gonna need a new headset and stem for your pike. that bike currently is running a 1.5 setup...


----------



## Zweng (Sep 7, 2008)

yeah i ordered a headset reducer and stem last night


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

YAY dan


----------

